# انواع الاعمدة الثلاث



## مهندسة البناء (21 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شهد العالم كله جمال وروعة العمارة اليونانية القديمه. 
وهذه الحضاره قامت على 3طرز معماريه فى اشكال الاعمده وهى على حسب الظهور الدوري ثم الايوني ثم الكورنثي 
كما يتضح بالصور..... 
العمود الدوري







سقف محمول على عمود الدوري






معبد بطراز الاعمده الدوري باثينا






العمود الايوني






تاج العمود الايوني






سقف محمول على عمود ايوني






واخيرا العمود الكورنثي






وجاءت حديثا عدة مباني شهيرة متأثره بهذة العماره الرائعه​


----------



## مهندسة البناء (21 فبراير 2006)

نماذج امريكيه للطراز اليوناني
مبنى فى نيويورك متاثرا بالعمود الدوري







جزء من جامعة فيرجينيا متاثرا بالعمود الايوني






جزء من جامعة فيرجينيا متاثرا بالعمود الكورنثي






مبنى متاثرا بالعمود الكورنثي


----------



## دقيقة صمت (21 فبراير 2006)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات الجميله عن الاعمده .. صراحة هذي الاعمده مسببه لي ازمه لاني دام الخبط بينهم  في دراستي ..


----------



## المهندسة مي (21 فبراير 2006)

شكرا مهندسة البناء على هذا الموضوع ....
واحسن شئ أنك لم تعرضيه كسرد لمعلومات .. ولكنك اعطيتينا أمثلة 
فمشكوووووووورة على مجهودك

تحياتي .. م.مي


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (22 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## magda (22 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسة البناء عل هذة المعلومات القيمة مع الصور التوضيحية


----------



## hasssum (25 فبراير 2006)

شكرا علي هذة الصور الرائعة


----------



## moaking (26 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا *
مع العلم أن الحضارة الرومانية تتمثل غالبا في مباني امريكا حيث يعتبرون انفسهم احفادهم وأساسا للديمقراطية(حيث أن اليونان أول من أقام الديموقراطية)


----------



## mounir (27 فبراير 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرأ[/frame]


----------



## Abeer mansour (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كابتن تيفا (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## hany El hawary (6 أبريل 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومه الرائعه


----------



## saleharch (3 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

